# No headphone sound+ won't recognize USB



## SkuziNL (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have 2 problems.
Problem nr.1 :

recently I installed Windows 8, but after a few problems I did a full reboot.
Since then, the sound of my laptop stops with working if I plug in something in the 3,5 mm headphone jack

Problem nr.2:

After windows 8, my laptop won't recognize if I plug in a usb drive/cable.
I tried all of the usb ports, but it only works half of the times.

Does someone has/had these problem and knows a solution?

Sincerely, Skuzi


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

SkuziNL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 problems.
> Problem nr.1 :
> ...


Contact customer support of your computer.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Skuzi


The default behavior on most laptops is to mute the sound to the laptop's built-in speakers once headphones are plugged in to the headphone jack. 

To change that behavior, you usually have to find a setting in the driver for the sound device that controls headphone/speaker options. Check in the Control Panel as a quick first try. You can also visit the support webpage for your laptop, as meddab1 suggested, and see if a newer, Windows-8 driver is available for the sound on your laptop. Manufacturer drivers tend to have more options than generic drivers installed by Windows during an operating system upgrade.
_______________

For the USB device detection problem, Windows 8 doesn't seem to be as adept just yet at detecting & installing drivers for new USB devices as Windows XP and Windows 7 are.

If your laptop happens to be an HP, you can try following their advice (some of which you can try on any laptop, but navigating will be different without the HP provided menus) --- HP ProBook 4441s Notebook PC*-* HP PCs - Troubleshooting USB Connections (Windows 8) - c03327635 - HP Business Support Center

Toshiba has provided troubleshooters for their laptops as well --- Brand new Toshiba sattelite windows 8, can not find USB device... - Microsoft Community

Generally, you can check to see if Windows-8 drivers are available at your laptop manufacturers support site for the USB devices on your laptop. Updating those should help quite a bit. 

Watch, too, for a pop-up from Windows 8 when plugging in a new USB device: the pop-up will ask you what default action you would prefer for that device (for example, open a desktop window in File Explorer to view files, or run program, etc.). 

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## SkuziNL (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks for the replies!
I will try your suggestions.

- Skuzi


----------

